# Martial Art Urban Legends...



## Jay Bell (Sep 8, 2003)

We've all heard them...share some tall tales within the martial arts that you've heard...and that countless people have blindly believed...

1.  A palm strike to the nose will kill someone by sending bone into the brain.  (  )

2.  Registering yourself as a concealed (or any other kind) of weapon upon achieving a perticular rank. (  )


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 9, 2003)

Bruce Lee was assassinated for teaching westerners.


----------



## Aegis (Sep 9, 2003)

If you are a martial artist you can take on a room full of armed attackers and come away without a single scratch.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 9, 2003)

1. I know a guy who knows this guy who can throw people without touching them, but only after meditating all afternoon.


----------



## Astra (Sep 9, 2003)

In kickboxing the bone in your nose is removed to prevent severe possibly fatal injury. (See Jay Bell's first point)


----------



## liangzhicheng (Sep 9, 2003)

You can move someone without even touching them....actually, there is some truth to this.  I have this amazing ability after I've eaten a lot of beans :fart:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liangzhicheng _
> *You can move someone without even touching them....actually, there is some truth to this.  I have this amazing ability after I've eaten a lot of beans :fart: *



LOL! Me too.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 9, 2003)

Martial artists have mystical powers that no one else has.


----------



## pknox (Sep 9, 2003)

1. All of today's kung fu styles are actually run by the Triads.
2. All of the Japanese ones are run by by the Yazuka.
3. To get past a 6th dan in Aikido you have to be Japanese (oh, wait, that one might be true  )
4. American Kenpo was actually a cult started by Ed Parker to convert people into Mormons (I know a few people who actually believe that one, sadly).
5. It's possible to walk over hot coals, bend knives on your throat, levitate, and become generally invincible simply through focusing your ki.
6. All of the TKD instructors who came over here from Korea are undefeated champions (didn't any of these guys ever fight _each other_?


----------



## kenpo_cory (Sep 9, 2003)

I know a friend of a friend who claims to be able to deflect or re-direct punches and strikes without touching the opponent.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *
> 
> 2.  Registering yourself as a concealed (or any other kind) of weapon upon achieving a perticular rank. (  ) *



A friend of mine brought someone over to my house and he saw I had a Black Belt. He told me he studied TKD and then asked me if I regestered with the state yet. I said yeah I did and I have proof. I then went into my wallet and pulled out my Rank Certification card that we are given. He looked real confused and I then let him off the hook and told him that that is just a Martial Arts Myth.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liangzhicheng _
> *You can move someone without even touching them....*



Or how about the "no touch" knockout:shrug:


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 9, 2003)

How about.... all the really good martial artists have their bones broken over and over again to make the bones harder.  I actually heard this out of one of the new students at my school last night in the changing room.  It was one of those fart in church moments..... all conversation stopped for a second, everyone tried to ignore the comment and then the room cleared out.


----------



## KanoLives (Sep 9, 2003)

How bout  people think that just because you know Martial Arts that fights will go down just like in the movies. Or better yet anyone I know that I tell we learn animal styles asks if I learned the Crane Kick from the Karate Kid movie.  Like I would actually get into that stance before a fight.


----------



## liangzhicheng (Sep 9, 2003)

> asks if I learned the Crane Kick from the Karate Kid movie.  Like I would actually get into that stance before a fight.



...Wait a moment...you mean you don't?!?!?!  Next you're going to tell me that when there's a fight, there aren't a whole bunch of Asian people rolling these silly little drum thingies standing around watching!


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *How about.... all the really good martial artists have their bones broken over and over again to make the bones harder.  I actually heard this out of one of the new students at my school last night in the changing room.  It was one of those fart in church moments..... all conversation stopped for a second, everyone tried to ignore the comment and then the room cleared out. *


Did you tell the poor guy that breaking bones isn't required?
- Ceicei


----------



## KanoLives (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liangzhicheng _
> *...Wait a moment...you mean you don't?!?!?!  Next you're going to tell me that when there's a fight, there aren't a whole bunch of Asian people rolling these silly little drum thingies standing around watching!  *




OK I won't tell you that, because it's actually happened to me. My instructor wouldn't even come help me out as I was getting my head kicked in. He just stood there and played with his little drum. Damn him. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Turner (Sep 9, 2003)

I think the most common one I've heard is that you can't be any good unless you start as a kid.


----------



## Astra (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *5. It's possible to walk over hot coals, [/I]? *



Actually, it is. I've seen several (normal, average) people do it with next to no burn wounds. I've also seen people burn their feet so hard they had to go to the hospital. Very odd


----------



## pknox (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Astra _
> *Actually, it is. I've seen several (normal, average) people do it with next to no burn wounds. I've also seen people burn their feet so hard they had to go to the hospital. Very odd  *



True.  But do you believe that the people were unburned because they had "focused their chi", or had either learned to walk fast enough so as not to get burnt, or to walk on the spots with the least amount of coals?


----------



## liangzhicheng (Sep 9, 2003)

As I recall, the way hot coal walking works is that the moisutre around your feet provides a "cushion" (for the lack of a better word) between your feet and the coals since the coals are so hot.  I could be very, very wrong, of course


----------



## pknox (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by liangzhicheng _
> *As I recall, the way hot coal walking works is that the moisutre around your feet provides a "cushion" (for the lack of a better word) between your feet and the coals since the coals are so hot.  I could be very, very wrong, of course  *



That's what I've heard before as well.  That is why you will often see people go quickly, before the moisture is dried up by the flames.  Putting some type of insulator, like chicken fat, on the feet would perform the same function.

There was a black belt article a few months ago that debunked some of the common "mystical feats".  They handled the bending the knife and/or spear to the throat, the having multiple people push over a person in seiza one, and walking on glass, among others.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 9, 2003)

> How bout people think that just because you know Martial Arts that fights will go down just like in the movies.



Or just because your in the Martial Arts, if someone you know gets into a fight for any reason, you will jump in and take out the other guy no matter what.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 10, 2003)

Heard two guys talking about martial arts, specifically how a gun would give them an advantage over a martial artist.

Could be a valid point, except I know that one of them didn't carry a gun and the other didn't even own one.

Cthulhu


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Did you tell the poor guy that breaking bones isn't required?


Nope, for two reasons... 1. I don't think this guy has the fortitude to try something so painful.  2.  If he does, I'm gonna wait til he has a cast on to tell him.  Should be a good learning experience.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *That's what I've heard before as well.  That is why you will often see people go quickly, before the moisture is dried up by the flames.  Putting some type of insulator, like chicken fat, on the feet would perform the same function.
> 
> There was a black belt article a few months ago that debunked some of the common "mystical feats".  They handled the bending the knife and/or spear to the throat, the having multiple people push over a person in seiza one, and walking on glass, among others. *



This phenominon is called the Leidenfrost Effect. Its actually a documented physics event. It is the idea (as stated above) that something (ash, moisture, ect.) can cause a temporary insulating barrier against thermal effects. This allows for walking on coals, "dancing" water drops on a hot pan, and slapping molten metal. In the fire walking instance the combination if sweat on the soles of the feet and ash compacted when you stand on it creates a temporary insulating buffer or sheild against heat intense enough of cause burns. The trick is moving fast enough so that the heat doesn't actually permeate the buffer or evaporate the moisture on the foot's sole. 

Most of the "amazing" feats are just physics taken to the extreme. Bed of nails tricks are just the idea of weight displacement. More nails means less weight or force per nail. Same idea as breakfalling.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 11, 2003)

Another one that used to go around was that a "kroddy expert" could stick his fingers into your chest and pull out your still-beating heart.  One guy at a martial arts store even told me that his sensei in Okinawa cut the skin off his son's fingers from the base of the fingernail to the tip in order to make it easier to do this. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

My all-time favorite bit of MA nonsense was something I used to hear all the time back when I was a substitute teacher:
BLOODSPORT WAS A TRUE STORY. :roflmao:


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Another one that used to go around was that a "kroddy expert" could stick his fingers into your chest and pull out your still-beating heart.  One guy at a martial arts store even told me that his sensei in Okinawa cut the skin off his son's fingers from the base of the fingernail to the tip in order to make it easier to do this. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> My all-time favorite bit of MA nonsense was something I used to hear all the time back when I was a substitute teacher:
> BLOODSPORT WAS A TRUE STORY. :roflmao: *



I've heard these ones too...I almost forgot! Too funny! :rofl:


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 11, 2003)

It was a true story....

About the lies that Frank Dux made up about himself


----------



## pknox (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Bed of nails tricks are just the idea of weight displacement. More nails means less weight or force per nail. Same idea as breakfalling. *



Absolutely.  The "bed of nails" trick was also covered in the BB article.  If someone says they really are doing it through mastery of chi, ask them to try it with only 1 nail.  I don't think they'll take you up on your offer!


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Sep 11, 2003)

My favorite:  Kata practice makes Karate people great fighters!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *My favorite:  Kata practice makes Karate people great fighters! *



Shhsssss...some people believe that still. 

Well...here go the flames. I'll sit back and enjoy the show...

opcorn:


----------



## shotmanuk (Sep 12, 2003)

Martial artists are good street fighters!


----------



## pknox (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shotmanuk _
> *Martial artists are good street fighters! *



I've noticed you left your location blank...


----------



## D.Cobb (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shotmanuk _
> *Martial artists are good street fighters! *



Hello Paul, long time no type
How is every little thing?

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *I've noticed you left your location blank...  *



He's from sunny England!!

--Dave


----------



## pknox (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *He's from sunny England!!
> 
> --Dave
> *



Wow.  I've never seen "England" and "sunny" in the same sentence before, at least not without the word "not" betwixt them.   My wife went to Ireland last year, and was surprised that it rained every day for the week and a half she was there.  I told her that was nothing, as it has basically rained every day there for the last 1000 years. 

On the upside, Dave, I must say the chocolate you have over the pond is far superior to what we have here.  Somehow the Cadbury people lose something in the translation when they make stuff here in America.  When she returned from Ireland, my wife brought me a few cases of the Yorkie biscuits, and Cadbury drinking chocolate.  Like liquid gold, I tell ya.  Between that and the Guinness, I guess the rain's not so bad, eh?


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 12, 2003)

Heard this one recently from a friend.

"Ninjutsu is the deadliest martial arts."

- Ceicei


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Wow.  I've never seen "England" and "sunny" in the same sentence before, at least not without the word "not" betwixt them.   My wife went to Ireland last year, and was surprised that it rained every day for the week and a half she was there.  I told her that was nothing, as it has basically rained every day there for the last 1000 years.
> 
> On the upside, Dave, I must say the chocolate you have over the pond is far superior to what we have here.  Somehow the Cadbury people lose something in the translation when they make stuff here in America.  When she returned from Ireland, my wife brought me a few cases of the Yorkie biscuits, and Cadbury drinking chocolate.  Like liquid gold, I tell ya.  Between that and the Guinness, I guess the rain's not so bad, eh? *



Oy, it's sunny here today!

Ian.


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 13, 2003)

It is actually a very sunny beautiful day. Im pretty impressed


----------



## pknox (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *It is actually a very sunny beautiful day. Im pretty impressed  *



Cherish it while you can!  Did it finally cool down after that crazy summer?


----------



## Ender (Sep 13, 2003)

someone once asked me if you needed to kill two people to receive your BB.....I told him " yeah, come here...I have only killed one so far"...he ran away...*L


----------



## Ender (Sep 13, 2003)

Another I heard is that you have to kill the Grandmaster to replace him...*L


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 13, 2003)

here's one... those who study higher levels of ninjitsu can disappear in a cloud of smoke and reappear right behind their attacker and stick their hands into someone's chest and rip out their rib-cage... pretty cool huh? guess that's why they wear black so the blood stains won't be tooo obvious.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *here's one... those who study higher levels of ninjitsu can disappear in a cloud of smoke and reappear right behind their attacker and stick their hands into someone's chest and rip out their rib-cage... pretty cool huh? guess that's why they wear black so the blood stains won't be tooo obvious. *



I can do that. :shrug:


----------



## D.Cobb (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Wow.  I've never seen "England" and "sunny" in the same sentence before, at least not without the word "not" betwixt them.   My wife went to Ireland last year, and was surprised that it rained every day for the week and a half she was there.  I told her that was nothing, as it has basically rained every day there for the last 1000 years.
> 
> On the upside, Dave, I must say the chocolate you have over the pond is far superior to what we have here.  Somehow the Cadbury people lose something in the translation when they make stuff here in America.  When she returned from Ireland, my wife brought me a few cases of the Yorkie biscuits, and Cadbury drinking chocolate.  Like liquid gold, I tell ya.  Between that and the Guinness, I guess the rain's not so bad, eh? *



Hey, I'm not a Pom! I'm an Aussie!

Geez, are you trying to start an international incedent?

--Dave


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Cherish it while you can!  Did it finally cool down after that crazy summer? *



Yes, thankfully! It was getting hard to work!

Ian.


----------



## J-kid (Sep 14, 2003)

1 hit kills
No touch knockouts or moving someone with out touching them.
Licnessed black belts with the police department because you are a leathal weapon.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 14, 2003)

high kicks work in street and bar fights.
takeing someone to the ground in a bar fight is a good idea
your not going to get cut practiceing knife techniques
"This won't hurt at all" and "I'll use control":rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kroy (Sep 15, 2003)

I used to hear about some Kung Fu stylist could retract their testicles up inside for protection.:btg: Not that I ever believed it.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *I used to hear about some Kung Fu stylist could retract their testicles up inside for protection.:btg: Not that I ever believed it. *



This one's possible, but not healthy. It is possible to get your nootz to wedge into your abdomin, but they aren't really ment to go there anymore. The area where they can be put into is where they were when they were being formed in the fetal and infant stages of human development. They naturally drop in childhood to stop damage to sperm production and tissue from bodyheat. If you grapple without a cup sometimes they can get wedged back to where they don't belong and you may have to pop them back out by pushing down and in on your abdomin. So this on is kind of possible, but I pesonally don't think it would feel any better because a good amount of the pain felt from a groin hit is because of impact to the nerves and muscles in the grion, the other half of the hurt comes from trauma to the nads themselves.

P.S. Don't try this at home as it is possible to get them stuck up there and they won't come down without surgury. 

P.P.S. Has anyone ever heard about the soccer player that dislocated his hip and they tried to put it back in socket at the field. They didn't scoop the boys out of the way first and one snuck in to the socket before they jammed his legbone back into the hip socket.  Mashed raisin anyone? (I think this one is true, but can't confirm it. Either way this is the urban myths section right.)


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *P.P.S. Has anyone ever heard about the soccer player that dislocated his hip and they tried to put it back in socket at the field. They didn't scoop the boys out of the way first and one snuck in to the socket before they jammed his legbone back into the hip socket.  Mashed raisin anyone? (I think this one is true, but can't confirm it. Either way this is the urban myths section right.) *



Yes, I have, although I'd managed to block it out of my memory until abuot 20 seconds ago! hehe

Ouch  

Ian.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *Hello Paul, long time no type
> How is every little thing?
> 
> ...



No complaints...yet!


----------



## Kroy (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *This one's possible, but not healthy. It is possible to get your nootz to wedge into your abdomin, but they aren't really ment to go there anymore. The area where they can be put into is where they were when they were being formed in the fetal and infant stages of human development. They naturally drop in childhood to stop damage to sperm production and tissue from bodyheat. If you grapple without a cup sometimes they can get wedged back to where they don't belong and you may have to pop them back out by pushing down and in on your abdomin. So this on is kind of possible, but I pesonally don't think it would feel any better because a good amount of the pain felt from a groin hit is because of impact to the nerves and muscles in the grion, the other half of the hurt comes from trauma to the nads themselves.
> 
> P.S. Don't try this at home as it is possible to get them stuck up there and they won't come down without surgury.
> ...



I can do it as well but only after I get out of the pool (shrinkage)


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 16, 2003)

1. You need to carry a gun because crime is everywhere, these days.
2. You'll be safer carrying a gun than you'll be without one.
3. All that guff about Bodhidharma, which apparently comes from 19th century novels.
4. Shaolin was full of peaceful priests, who worshipped peace and never, never fought without reason.
5. Back in the good old days, there were no arguments in the martial arts.
6. If you train right, you'll become invulnerable.
7. If you train right, an amateur with a knife cannot hurt you, and you will never, ever get cut.
8. Bruce Lee was the best martial artist who ever lived.
9. Traditional arts cannot work.
10. Contemporary arts have no philosophy, and are morally inferior to traditional arts.
11. There are no strikes in aikido.
12. T'ai chi has nothing to do with fighting--it's too spiritual for that.
13. You can beat eleven guys at once, "on the street."
14. David Carradine is a martial arts master.
15. Only size and aggresivity count.
16. Size and aggressivity don't count.
17. Kata are useless to the REAL fighter.
18. Kata are all that a martial artist needs.
19. Jeet kune do is a martial arts system.
20. Tae-bo teaches you to defend yourself.
21. Count Dante was a great martial artist. So was that Van Damme guy, Lee van Cleef, and the rest.
22. Only men can REALLY do martial arts, so only men should study (yes, I've really been told this by a martial artist).
23. Women should be taught different techniques, because they're just girls (yes, I've actually gone to an exhibition in which women had been taught women's techniques only, as far as I could tell).
24. Kids can't be real martial artists, and can't "really," deserve their ranks.
25. Kids don't need to be taught that if they have to physically confront an adult, their training should aim them towards getting loose, running, and screaming for help (yes, I actually saw an exhibition in which two young girls "took out," two grown men, then flounced back close and grabbed their book-bags away before turning their backs and sauntering slowly away).
26. All martial arts systems are created equal.
27. A really good fighter cannot kick your *** if your system is superior.
28. The best sparrer is the best martial artist.
29. Jackie Chan cannot really fight, because he only studied Chinese opera.
30. If you study hard and long, you too can learn to fly, dematerialize, hold a spear back with your throat, read minds...and become a superior being.


That should do it.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 16, 2003)

nice list!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 16, 2003)

> 11. There are no strikes in aikido


 Someone should tell that to my sensei....oweee!





> 15. Only size and aggresivity count.


 We all know size doesn't matter


----------



## kenpo_cory (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *14. David Carradine is a martial arts master.*



I saw a special on tv about him. It is true that while he was in "kung fu" the series he did not know martial arts, but ever since the show went off the air he has been studing kung fu. Which I believe was sometime in the 70's.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo_cory _
> *I saw a special on tv about him. It is true that while he was in "kung fu" the series he did not know martial arts, but ever since the show went off the air he has been studing kung fu. Which I believe was sometime in the 70's. *



I also won't buy that anyone in Hollywood knows anything unless it is proven somehow to me. They all say this or that, but I say Bull****! I don't buy a celebrety black belt based on what they say alone. But, hey, I don't buy anyone for what they say alone anyways, so I guess that's just me!  

Maybe we can add this one to the list:

"Celeberty so-and-so is an expert in ______ martial art!"


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh, carry me home to die, Mother.

Carradine a "martial arts master?" The guy whose lame-o book I've flipped through? Who couldn't even throw a convincing side-kick on TV? Who got busted at least twice zooming around in a Ferrari, coked to the proverbial gills?

I guess redemption is always possible...but a master? Cmahn.

Next, you'll be telling me that Jan-Michael Vincent really has Airwolf hidden out behind whatever hovel he presently occupies...

My motto is this: never believe any movie start who tells you he's a master; run screaming from any martial artist who starts telling you about their time in Special Forces/the CIA.

P.S. I was watching an "Angel," rerun last night...as proof that demonic intervention must be real, they mentioned Steven Seagal's movie career...

PPS: Oh...my other nomination for an entertaining myth--Richard Marcenko.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 16, 2003)

Carradine may, at the time, not have been a very skilled practitioner, but what he did in terms of promoting martial arts and getting people intersted in taking them up though film was invaluble, IMHO; he must be credited for that :asian: 

Ian.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 16, 2003)

Um..I guess. And I've often said that we'd all be better off if all martial arts students had to watch the pilot of, "Kung Fu..."

But he didn't write it. And personally, I think that his combo of fakery, sanctimonious "spirituality," and the rest is harmful...

Or to quote what's-er-name: "Kung Fu? Isn't that Chinese for, "Hey! That guy doesn't look Chinese!"

It's Orientalism, in Edward Said's sense. I always thought that the guys in the background in the Shaolin scenes were far better representations of the arts than Carradine ever was...


----------



## OULobo (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Um..I guess. And I've often said that we'd all be better off if all martial arts students had to watch the pilot of, "Kung Fu..."
> 
> But he didn't write it. And personally, I think that his combo of fakery, sanctimonious "spirituality," and the rest is harmful...
> ...



I always thought Kung-Fu was Chinese for "I'm gonna kick your ***!" or was it "You killed my father, now we must fight". I never was good at linguistics.


----------



## kenpo_cory (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> Oh, carry me home to die, Mother.
> 
> Carradine a "martial arts master?" The guy whose lame-o book I've flipped through? Who couldn't even throw a convincing side-kick on TV? Who got busted at least twice zooming around in a Ferrari, coked to the proverbial gills?
> ...



I never said he was master of anything. I said he has been studying kung fu ever since the series went off the air sometime in the 70's. Does studying a particular martial art style for over 30 years make you a master? You tell me. BTW, I got this information on A&E's biography, they did a special on him.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 17, 2003)

History Channel, A&E, Discovery, etc.; all have good documentries, but I have caught them all in many embelishments too.

Personally, I don't know much about David Carridine, but I have heard many not-so-good things about his psuedo spirituality.



> My motto is this: never believe any movie start who tells you he's a master; run screaming from any martial artist who starts telling you about their time in Special Forces/the CIA.



LOL 
:rofl:


----------



## kenpo_cory (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *History Channel, A&E, Discovery, etc.; all have good documentries, but I have caught them all in many embelishments too.
> 
> Personally, I don't know much about David Carridine, but I have heard many not-so-good things about his psuedo spirituality.
> ...



Yeah, i don't know much about him either, and I agree with you on those channels. I've seen shows like, "The worlds deadliest martial arts" that I personally thought was crap.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Yeah, i don't know much about him either, and I agree with you on those channels. I've seen shows like, "The worlds deadliest martial arts" that I personally thought was crap.


 What?! You mean Capoiera isn't the worlds most deadly art? Oh, Nooooooo!   The shows done on these channels are usually done by hollywood producers and guys that do documentaries for a living, not martial artists.  It's a good place to watch for an introduction to different MAs so long as you don't take everything on faith (like everything else in life).


----------



## kenpo_cory (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *What?! You mean Capoiera isn't the worlds most deadly art? Oh, Nooooooo!*



No way man, I think it's drunken boxing


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 19, 2003)

> No way man, I think it's drunken boxing



It wasn't a bar fight, honey! Really! We were training in drunken boxing.


----------



## D.Cobb (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Oh, carry me home to die, Mother.
> 
> Carradine a "martial arts master?" The guy whose lame-o book I've flipped through? Who couldn't even throw a convincing side-kick on TV? Who got busted at least twice zooming around in a Ferrari, coked to the proverbial gills?
> ...



Or as Chuck Norris once said, "He is as good a martial artist, as I am an actor"

--Dave


----------



## D.Cobb (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *No complaints...yet!  *



Sorry Paul, wrong Paul. If you notice, the quote in my message was directed at Shotmanuk. His name is Paul too.

--Dave
:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *I used to hear about some Kung Fu stylist could retract their testicles up inside for protection.:btg: Not that I ever believed it. *



Actually, I read somewhere that Sumotori do it before a match....
Might be bogus, does anyone know?

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 19, 2003)

> Actually, I read somewhere that Sumotori do it before a match....


Dunno, heard the same thing about Bruce Lee though.


----------



## WhiteTiger (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *24. Kids can't be real martial artists, and can't "really," deserve their ranks.
> 25. Kids don't need to be taught that if they have to physically confront an adult, their training should aim them towards getting loose, running, and screaming for help (yes, I actually saw an exhibition in which two young girls "took out," two grown men, then flounced back close and grabbed their book-bags away before turning their backs and sauntering slowly away). *



I must say in most cases I agree with 24.   There are always exceptions to any rule, in my expierience about 1 in 500 kids under the age of 12 are worth teaching any MA, the rest are just fooling themselves.

My favorite myths are -
Blackbelts are MA experts
All blackbelts are good fighters
Martial Arts is not about fighting


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *Sorry Paul, wrong Paul. If you notice, the quote in my message was directed at Shotmanuk. His name is Paul too.
> 
> --Dave
> :asian: *



That's fine...you hate me...


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 21, 2003)

Well, what's the percentage of adults who are really worth teaching, by the criteria that seem to be being used?

No, kids can't realistically defend themselves against full grown adults, in the sense of being able to kick their asses. However, there are other senses of self-defense...and it'd probably be better to just admit that if silly adults  can be martial artists, so can kids...then, you can argue about whether or not they're good martial artists.

Personally, I think that a ten year old who can keep their eyes open, run when they have to, block and punch and kick decently, behave themselves on and off the mat, has learned a very big chunk of "real," martial arts. I'd rather see that then these kids on ESPN, with their helicopter kicks and their aluminum sais and their fake ki-ais, any day in the week...


----------



## pknox (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Personally, I think that a ten year old who can keep their eyes open, run when they have to, block and punch and kick decently, behave themselves on and off the mat, has learned a very big chunk of "real," martial arts. I'd rather see that then these kids on ESPN, with their helicopter kicks and their aluminum sais and their fake ki-ais, any day in the week... *



I agree wholeheartedly.  I would also like to see a higher percentage of adults behave as you mentioned as well.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *I'd rather see that then these kids on ESPN, with their helicopter kicks and their aluminum sais and their fake ki-ais, any day in the week... *


Amen.


----------



## D.Cobb (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *That's fine...you hate me...  *



Dammit, I didn't realise, I was that obvious.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

--Dave


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *
> 2.  Registering yourself as a concealed (or any other kind) of weapon upon achieving a perticular rank. (  ) *




I've heard that one before...at first, I was unsure whether or not to believe it...but now I don't.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 28, 2003)

> I've heard that one before...at first, I was unsure whether or not to believe it...but now I don't.


I wouldn't be surprised if that doesn't eventually happen in this country.  BTW what ever came of the legislation in New York regarding the martial arts community?


----------



## pknox (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *I wouldn't be surprised if that doesn't eventually happen in this country.  BTW what ever came of the legislation in New York regarding the martial arts community? *



I don't think I know about that one -- here in NJ I know they were looking to have martial arts instructors registered and "evaluated" by a board of practitioners, but nothing ever came of it.  Part of the problem was that nobody could decise who should be allowed to serve on the board.  I don't know if that's the same thing they were talking about in NY.


----------



## Marginal (Mar 7, 2005)

Reading through some promotional fliers, it seems that studying Martial Arts also improves grades in school. Though why learning to throw a kick would impart a better understanding of algebra isn't really explained....


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 8, 2005)

.."I'm going to Henan to study Authentic Kung Fu from Authentic Shaolin Monks"
...Dian Mak (Dim Mak)
...Remove the spine...
...Learn in ________(insert here) weeks
...The most effective......
...All fights end on the ground
...Okinawans learned out of a "Weapons Ban"
...Ultimate Fighting bouts are Truely Ultimate Fighting.
...Chi demos
...High/aerial kicks can be used in Street Fighting
...Blacks Belt as a Fighting Standard
...Tournaments and Trophies show Fighting Ability.
...12th Degree Kung Fu Master
...Kicking to the Groin is easy.
..."Quart of Blood Technique"


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 8, 2005)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Reading through some promotional fliers, it seems that studying Martial Arts also improves grades in school. Though why learning to throw a kick would impart a better understanding of algebra isn't really explained....


It doesn't... however; MA (any style) *does help disicpline the mind* as well as the body. Thus the mind learns to focus and thus the student is better able to focus on their school problems and thus better focus leads to better understanding which leads to better grades. 
Think about that one.


----------



## The Kai (Mar 8, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> It doesn't... however; MA (any style) *does help disicpline the mind* as well as the body. Thus the mind learns to focus and thus the student is better able to focus on their school problems and thus better focus leads to better understanding which leads to better grades.
> Think about that one.


Most of the evidence of the positive effdects of grades and martial arts is ancedotal at best.  So in that regard Martial Arts would be the same as a kid studying ballet or the piano!


----------



## MichiganTKD (Mar 8, 2005)

Some of my personal favorites:

"I (or my Instructor) studied directly under Bruce Lee and (insert legendary name here)."

"Practicing 5 different martial arts at the same time makes you well rounded and a better fighter"

"Tae Kwon Do or ________ would never work in real self defense"

"You have to go to Korea (Japan, China etc.) to really learn your style"

"The best Tae Kwon Do instructors are all Korean"

You can be a Master at 17 and a Grandmaster at 30. Helps if your dad founded the style.

The more colorful the uniform and the more patches you have on it, the better you must be.

If you served in the military, you must know martial arts.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 8, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Most of the evidence of the positive effdects of grades and martial arts is ancedotal at best. So in that regard Martial Arts would be the same as a kid studying ballet or the piano!


Exactly...a "sales pitch"! 

In fact, I am living proof against this "sales pitch". My grades started to DROP (not shouting, just exclaimation), as I got more involved in martial arts. My parents had to actually ground me from it in order to have my grades pick up.


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 8, 2005)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Reading through some promotional fliers, it seems that studying Martial Arts also improves grades in school. Though why learning to throw a kick would impart a better understanding of algebra isn't really explained....


itsn't really Martial Arts per se...but physical activity will because of increased blood and oxygen flow to the brain and neurons.  this has also been said of kids chewing gum in schools, which I was allowed to through high school.  the increase of oxygen helps to conduct quicker and better information transmission from cell to cell and helps slow cell aging.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 8, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> itsn't really Martial Arts per se...but physical activity will because of increased blood and oxygen flow to the brain and neurons. this has also been said of kids chewing gum in schools, which I was allowed to through high school. the increase of oxygen helps to conduct quicker and better information transmission from cell to cell and helps slow cell aging.


Oh-I wondered why there was P.E.!


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 8, 2005)

So, who is stating/believing that MA help grades because of discipline and/or exercise?


----------



## Marginal (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.freekarate.com/main.shtml

There's one example.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 9, 2005)

And who beleives that this happens alot?


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 9, 2005)

Some instructors require a B average before eligible for testing.  Not an issue with my kids, as they knew their parents required a B average or they would be putting in extra study time. TW


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 9, 2005)

Poor "C" average kids cannot practice. Does this mean that their avrage drops to a "D"?
Only the smart or fortunate can learn?


----------



## MichiganTKD (Mar 9, 2005)

That's exactly what it means. I've told students in the past I don't want dumb students. By that I mean I don't want students who happen to be great technicians but lousy in school with poor grades. They need to be both. If necessary, I'll take good grades over good technique any day.
In fact, the Chung Do Kwan emblem consists of a clenched fist holding a scroll. The fist symbolizes a strong body, the scroll symbolizes academics. it was established from the early days of Tae Kwon Do that students would excel in learning as well as martial arts. In fact, Won Kuk Lee was trained as a lawyer. So he knew full well the value of education.
I had the same policy as Tigerwoman by the way. Gup students needed a "C" average to test. Dan testers who were in school needed a "B" average to test. And I had them show me their report cards (with parental permission!).


----------



## The Kai (Mar 10, 2005)

1.) Do grades always reflect intelligence?

2.) If you require a student to already have a "B" average, you really can't say you foster or promote good grades, since you've eleminated the bad grade people to start with


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 10, 2005)

I always got good grades with minimal effort.  Grades are probably not a good guide to effort unless you know that person well.  I've trained with some delightful MR and Cerebral Palsey students whose grades were not good but whose effort and drive made them examples to others.

Jeff


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 10, 2005)

Back on Topic (I love Urban Legends.)
1. Crushed testicles cause shock and death!
2. Size doesn't Matter.
3. Men are more violent than women

Actually I'd love to hear some stories that every one swerars happened toa friend of a friend.

Jeff


----------



## Ray (Mar 10, 2005)

I swear that, some years ago, I read a martial arts magazine that had an article about a kung fu woman who could "levitate."  And to prove it, they should photos of the woman and her students in the air.  Of course, they had to have levitated?  They couldn't have jumped or anything like that?  She could also levitate other people.

There is a form called Book Set that is practiced by some kenpo schools.  I heard that if you practiced it just right, with the right breathing techniques, you couldn't be choked out afterward.  

Has anyone else ever been challeneged to a fight, but first the other guy says "but you can't use your karadee, okay"?


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 10, 2005)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> Back on Topic (I love Urban Legends.)
> 1. Crushed testicles cause shock and death!


don't know about the death part, perhaps if they're ruptured and bleed out...but getting hit there is always a shock.


----------



## Jim Tindell (Mar 10, 2005)

1. "Dragon Belts" and 14th-degree black belts.
2. Trained martial artists can break anything and everything with their hands and feet. (e.g. Hey karadee kid... didn't you say you could break through this metal door?)
3. The whole "Registering your body as a weapon"... which we actually get asked occasionally.
4. "Who would win?" questions (T'ai Chi vs. Systema or something)
5. Flying kicks through rings of fire for dan testing.
6. You can reach black belt in ____ years guaranteed.
7. Black uniforms are better than white uniforms.
8. Black belts keep nunchakus concealed on them at all times (I've gotten asked before, "Do you carry those things with you wherever you go?")
9. Ripping spine out through the throat (Good luck getting your whole hand through their mouth)
10. Guys are better than girls (We've had 'Women only' classes suggested!)


----------



## Marginal (Mar 10, 2005)

> 4. "Who would win?" questions (T'ai Chi vs. Systema or something)
> 5. Flying kicks through rings of fire for dan testing.
> 6. You can reach black belt in ____ years guaranteed.
> 7. Black uniforms are better than white uniforms.



Are those myths or pet peeves?


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 10, 2005)

Jim Tindell said:
			
		

> 7. Black uniforms are better than white uniforms.


I'm more fond of black gi's than white...probably because I looked like the Good Humor man when I wore one for the first and last time.


----------



## DRMiller (Mar 11, 2005)

Karate was not developed to make people great fighters. That is a mindset of 20th century, Hollywood taught bullies. Neither is Kata practiced for this purpose. Karate was intended for training in self defense to give the common man/woman skills that might protect them from serious injury and preserve their life, not to go out and prove who is the toughest thug on the block.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 11, 2005)

DRMiller said:
			
		

> Karate was not developed to make people great fighters. That is a mindset of 20th century, Hollywood taught bullies. Neither is Kata practiced for this purpose. Karate was intended for training in self defense to give the common man/woman skills that might protect them from serious injury and preserve their life, not to go out and prove who is the toughest thug on the block.


I agree.......modern society has the trained thought of combatfighters/fighting, in mind.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Mar 12, 2005)

Another urban legend that many people probably believe about martial artists:

We have no sense of humor, don't drink, and want to be monks.

Not the ones I know. Granted, we don't get s___faced around each other, but the ones I know like their alcohol. And I've heard and told more than a few good jokes with them, clean and otherwise.


----------



## OrangeLeopard (Mar 12, 2005)

I can dodge bullets!


----------



## Ray (Mar 12, 2005)

OrangeLeopard said:
			
		

> I can dodge bullets!


I can catch them with my teeth.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Mar 12, 2005)

_I can catch them with my teeth._

I can hear the muscles twitch and dodge before the gun is even fired*





* Yeah, from "Remo Williams"


----------



## bignick (Mar 12, 2005)

You can dodge bullets huh?

When you're good enough, you won't have to...


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a Dodge that I call Bullet.


I can stop your heart


----------



## JKD_Silat (Mar 12, 2005)

Dude, I'm bummed! I thought i would learn to:

1) Jump Really high onto roof tops
2) be able do do really cool flips in the air (while still fighting)
3) catch arrows out of mid air
4) Have really cool sound effects when I punck/kick someone
5) become really wise.....

when I reached a certain level of training.  (Maybee those are the "Secret Techniques" my master is holding out on me).


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 12, 2005)

Don't forget to bare-handly double palm catch a razor-sharp sword


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 12, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Don't forget to bare-handly double palm catch a razor-sharp sword


you mean you can't...?


----------



## Tgace (Mar 12, 2005)

I drop into a full split while in the middle of a fight...


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 12, 2005)

I spin like a horizontal top when attacking.. Hence my nick of TessManian Devil


----------



## bignick (Mar 12, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Don't forget to bare-handly double palm catch a razor-sharp sword



Actually, my judo/jujutsu instructor use to do this quite a bit during demos.  Right up until the point where he got the tip of his pinky sliced off...


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 13, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Actually, my judo/jujutsu instructor use to do this quite a bit during demos. Right up until the point where he got the tip of his pinky sliced off...


Yes, but that was with a rehearsed and trusted accomlice.


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 16, 2005)

Japanese Martial Arts come from Chinese Martial Arts.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 16, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Japanese Martial Arts come from Chinese Martial Arts.


In a indirect way, some do.

However, some Chinese arts come from Indian arts.


----------



## DRMiller (Mar 16, 2005)

You have to recognize the term martial arts as encompassing all forms of fighting arts not just a particular art such as Karate which is one form of Martial art and did not show up on the Japaneese Mainland till around the 1920's when it went through a lengthy process that lasted into the mid 1930's to be recognised by the Japaneese governing body and took on the name change to Karate-do to eliminate it's ties to China. Before that it was mainly Kendo and Jujitsu being practiced on the mainland. Okinawa was the birth place of Karate (originally called by various other indigoneous names) which was heavily influenced by Chineese Chaunfa.(Kung Fu).


----------



## white belt (Mar 16, 2005)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> Back on Topic (I love Urban Legends.)
> 1. Crushed testicles cause shock and death!
> 2. Size doesn't Matter.
> 3. Men are more violent than women
> ...


I personally know of a sparring match that went very sour between two TKD guys.  Both big men.  One of them got hacked off for some incidental foul and he slammed his left shin into his sparring partners scrotum.  The guy went down hard and went to the hospital that night.  One of his testicles swelled to the size of a baseball and it had to be repeatedly drained while the doctors fought to keep him from going into full blown shock.  If not for going to the hospital, he would have died from clotting, shock, etc. that night.  Also, the receiver of the kick was wearing a cup!  Imagine the results w/o that cup!  This happened about 15 years ago.

I just received an announcement last week in the mail that the receiver and his wife adopted a little girl.  Thats right, he tried everything known to science but he could not produce enough swimmers with partially crushed testicles.  Ironically the kicker went on to own and operate a chain of M.A. schools that focused on a kids curriculum.  The kicker also has a son.

Proof that life isn't always fair or a myth.
White belt


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 17, 2005)

Note: The scrot. could have gotten caught under the lip of the cup, multiplying the force...

Paul


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 17, 2005)

white belt said:
			
		

> I personally know of a sparring match that went very sour between two TKD guys.  Both big men.  One of them got hacked off for some incidental foul and he slammed his left shin into his sparring partners scrotum.  The guy went down hard and went to the hospital that night.  One of his testicles swelled to the size of a baseball and it had to be repeatedly drained while the doctors fought to keep him from going into full blown shock.  If not for going to the hospital, he would have died from clotting, shock, etc. that night.  Also, the receiver of the kick was wearing a cup!  Imagine the results w/o that cup!  This happened about 15 years ago.
> 
> I just received an announcement last week in the mail that the receiver and his wife adopted a little girl.  Thats right, he tried everything known to science but he could not produce enough swimmers with partially crushed testicles.  Ironically the kicker went on to own and operate a chain of M.A. schools that focused on a kids curriculum.  The kicker also has a son.
> 
> ...


Clearly we don't want to be kicked in the groin.  Doctors, however, did not have to fight to keep him from going into shock. It is poossible that the doctors gave high doses of narcotics and nausea drugs due to the severity of the pain and then had to counteract the side effects of these drugs to maintain adequate blood pressure.  Medicine is frequently a balancing act.Testicular injuries do not cause shock they do dcause intense pain, a deep visceral nausea and debilitation in most people.  

Jeff


----------



## The Kai (Mar 17, 2005)

Watching some one drain my testicle=SHOCK


----------



## Adept (Mar 17, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Note: The scrot. could have gotten caught under the lip of the cup, multiplying the force...
> 
> Paul


 :xtrmshock

 Oh god, the image you just put in my head has me crossing my legs and wincing...

 Imagine a grape being crushed in a vice, if you catch my drift...


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 17, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> In a indirect way, some do.
> 
> However, some Chinese arts come from Indian arts.


almost all arts originated in India and China...


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 17, 2005)

You will be surprised how many Chinese arts came from Indian principles.


----------



## bignick (Mar 17, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Yes, but that was with a rehearsed and trusted accomlice.


 Missed this one...yes...it was with a trusted partner.  But there is a difference between impossible and impractical.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 17, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Missed this one...yes...it was with a trusted partner. But there is a difference between impossible and impractical.


How RIGHT (emphasis) you are!


----------

